# Merlin



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a long story to tell but I'll try and just stick to the point.

Merlin has had aggressive behaviour since he was about 7 months old, but recently it has become more of a problem. We have had a few nasty bites from him especially my son who Merlin is closest to, resulting in a visit to the doctors for treatment. 

He is a very very nervous dog and won't go near anyone outside the immediate family and friends, and if he is told off for any reason he will go in a corner and wet himself.

I have to muzzle him to brush him or wipe his paws and even then he terrifies us because he's snapping aggressively making us even more afraid of him. He has even bit the groomer and she has to work on him for no more than an hour because he doesn't cope ant longer.

We have struggled on our walks with him as he'll lurch and attack dogs and letting off lead as been a major concern, but we are working on this and things are getting better. Slowly.

He has become worse in the last couple of months and we I have been trying to sort him out with the behaviourist at our vets. She said we reassure him too much and we need to make him more confident, mostly by ignoring him. But this makes him worse and he gets really grumpy. 
He is a dog who likes to be on his own and as we know him and understand this 
We let him be especially when he's tired.

He spent a few hours at the vets last week and they checked him over and couldn't find anything physically wrong with him apart from his annul glands which they sorted.
We saw a dog trainer at our house a couple of days previous to this and Merlin just barked at him but didn't show any bad behaviour. He said he couldn't do anything for Merlin but he met with our vet and told her that Merlin was not quite right.
The vet spoke to me about this and the fact that there was nothing physically wrong with him but he could have cocker rage, and the only option we had, mostly for our safety was to have him put to sleep. We were so upset as you can imagine. This also made me more fearful of him as I had read about rage syndrome and was expecting him to attack me at any moment.

We have since seen another behaviourist who thinks Merlin could be depressed and is working on a plan with us to try and control his aggression. He doesn't think it is cocker rage but won't rule it out. He's also concerned that Merlin is extremely nervous. He's also asked for his serotonin levels to be checked so we could find out if it is depression.
He's had blood and urine test done yesterday and everything as come back clear, but the vet says there's no test for serotonin levels so we have drawn a blank there.
Merlin is off his food and seems very lethargic.
So that's where we're at for the moment and we have another session with the new behaviourist on Wed.

I am thinking of getting Bess re-homed, even though it would break my heart as she is just so lovely and a complete joy to have. But I am concerned about her as Merlin as attacked her a couple of times in the last 2 weeks ( although we think this was because he was in pain with his annul glands being bad ) 
The thing is Merlin needs a lot of attention and work and this could go on for a long time and I feel Bess is being neglected and Merlin doesn't really play with her or come near her.

I don't really know if I'm asking for advice because my head is so jumbled with everything I've read and tried to digest but I know how compassionate everyone is on here and am sure you will understand the turmoil we are going through not knowing what the future holds for us with Merlin.

Thankyou xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It sounds to me as if you are doing everything that you can and I just want to give you a big hug - how horrid for you.
Please don't rehome Bess at this point, but perhaps you may be able to find some one to foster her for a short period while you work with Merlin and see what the way forward for him is. Perhaps talk with Victoria and see if she has any local contacts who could help.
This must be very, very difficult for you.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh no poor you, I know Merlin has had some issues for a while, this is such a shame and must be so hard for the family, I really hope something can be done. From what i understand Cocker rage is very unpredictable and a dog will suddenly turn will no warning and no one can predict it, but it sounds as if you know Merlin will react in certain situations so it doesn't sound the same to me. I think finding a fosterer would be a good idea, I know you don't want to think the worst but if (and I really hope it doesn't) it came to it that and you no longer had Merlin I'm sure you would want Bess back wouldn't you?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hugs and wishes for a quick resolution from here as you go through this stress. Marzi and Dawn have given great advice.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I know you have been going through this for a while and it's great breaking. I wish I was there. I would foster Bess in a second! Please be kind to yourself. Take time to sort through everything and do what is best for everyone. Lots of love and hugs.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

pm'd you. x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Heartfelt thoughts from here. If it helps to keep you sane just keep posting, long or short, we don't mind and we're all listening x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sending hugs! Xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh poor you! I too would like to give you a big hug. I think fostering bess in the short term might be a good idea, to give you time to work with Merlin. I applaud you for trying your very best for him. I've heard a lot of 'cocker rage' being banded about, but from what I know, it's very very rare, and mostly isn't even a proven condition. I would definitely get other opinions. Dogs are very resilient and want to follow a strong leader, so try not to be scared of him. He sounds very confused to me. Good luck and keep us updated. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh what a tough time  if I didn't have a 6 week old baby, I'd foster Bess any day. She is the sweetest girl <3

Poor Bess and poor Merlin! something must be making him feel well and truly rotten. Thankfully he has a caring and committed owner doing everything they can for him. Please keep us updated on both of them. Sending you lots of positives thoughts xxxx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Thankyou all for your kind words 

It really is so hard as we have no answers for his aggressive behaviour and how we are going to get through this.
Last week it really did look like we were going to have him put to sleep as our vet said it was our only option, she even went through the procedure with us and explained what the end would be like.
It was so awful and my son was extremely upset.
I can partly understand the vets reasoning but just the thought of it made me feel I'll and I couldn't sleep for days.

Merlin is a very complicated dog and you can actually see him sitting and thinking, we think he's quite intelligent and maybe this is a problem.

He also picks up on things and he's being testy with me at the moment which is upsetting as I just want the best for him.

He has shown a couple of things that is common to rage syndrome so we will be watching him closely for anymore signs.

I also have to keep my family safe, which us a real worry. I look after my grandson after school who Merlin loves but I have not left them on their own at any time just in case.

I also keep Merlin and Bess separate when their on their own especially at night which is sometimes difficult to do. And at the moment I only leave the house when I walk them so I'm just not going anywhere.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have pm'd you Minnie. Please respond. We can save your dog and help him be happy with the world, I am sure of it. Please please don't give up on him.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maybe you could place him temporarily with someone with fresh eyes for a while? Someone with lots of dog experience who could give you an honest assessment of if it is a health issue or a correctable behaviour issue?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm just catching up with this, and want to reiterate everyone's kind words and sending you, Merlin, bess and family hugs.
Our poos are a huge part of the family unit - and it must be hard on all of you whilst Merlin seems stressed & unhappy (bless him) I hope the people who have PM'd you can help you find the best solution xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

All systems go this end. I have a place to take merlin for a while and work with him to be ok with the world again. I just await your call 
Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> All systems go this end. I have a place to take merlin for a while and work with him to be ok with the world again. I just await your call
> Xx


Wow Karen - you really are super!! A super star - (& not just a super moderator)


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Tinman said:


> Wow Karen - you really are super!! A super star - (& not just a super moderator)


Ah thank you, that's really sweet but I'm not that super  I just know that 99% of behaviour issues can be dealt with and just need the right person/ circumstances to do it. Unfortunately we lost a puppy didn't we, to issues similar to this and want to do all I can to help Merlin and his family be happy. Fingers crossed Minnie is able to take the offer.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I keep thinking of that other little pup Karen is referring too, and I hope you take Karen up on her lovely offer if you feel it's the best option for you, even to just give you some respite for a while from the constant worrying, it must be so stressful for you, so take advantage of all the help you can get! Everyone is here to help, weather it's practical or emotional or just kind words. We are all here x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, I continue to be astounded by the kindness and generosity on here, Karen surely you are the real Santa  I so hope it works out xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would just like to stress Minnie that although Merlin would go away for awhile for some time being helped and reassured the world isn't a bad place, you as his family will also be worked with thoroughly to ensure everything stays in place to keep him happy and content.
As Fairlie said a fresh pair of eyes and new scenery can do wonders when it comes to addressing problems. This is a whole family option although it would mean a little time away from you initially.
Just takes a leap of faith! 
Xx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Just to let everyone know I've spoken to the gentleman Karen recommended and we have discussed the possibility of re homing Merlin.
I will know more next week so I'll keep everyone informed on any developments.

Thankyou all again for your kind words and understanding. Xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Merlin is safe which is the best thing. If he is more suited to another home then please don't feel bad, you are doing the best for him. He will be absolutely fine, I know that for sure.
I am so pleased


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwh what wonderful people there are in the world #restoredmyfaithinhumanity! I always tell my doggie friends this. It's your job, as a dogs mum or dad to do the best for that dog. That's it. Put aside your own emotions and do what's best for them. Your a wonderful dog owner Minnie for striving for the best for you dog, even if that might mean he doesn't stay with you X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad you have options, it is obviously not an easy time for you but at least you know there is help available. Really hope all works out well, which ever option that is. xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just catching up. Glad to hear Merlin is going to get a chance. Is he with the trainer (sounds like a dog whisperer) now? Must be very upsetting for you, a difficult and uncertain time for your family. 

Best wishes xx


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh dear how sad I am quite new here so don't know the full story but what I have read is so concerning and awful for you sending big hugs your way hope things get easier and poor merlin gets the help he so needs and deserves .........thinking of you allxxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Any updates? xx


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

This is probably an off post response but I wanted to share my thoughts. 
Today I took Coconut to the vet. He was delightful and he did not show any aggression. However, I mentioned to the vet that he is a growler and that he tries to bite us whenever he feels he is comfortable or he doesn't want to do what we want. He growls all the time. 

The vet mentioned the issues with red cockers and how the rage issue has now been pretty much genetically removed from them. 

I know that Coconut could develop a problem but we are just "ignoring" his growls and try to be very complimentary on anything he does. He seems to love the fact that we say "good boy" to him all the time. 

It seems to be working, and he seems to be more interested in the praise than on his growling. We are definitely NOT antagonising his growling as the more we tell him off when he growls, the worst he seems to get. 

Just my thoughts. 

Good luck with Merlin, I am very happy there is a solution at hand.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing well with Coconut and I agree try to avoid the growls and praise the good 

One thing - you mention telling off when growling - as far as I am concerned a growling dog is telling me it is unhappy and I would never tell it off for that. Yes I would far rather they were not growling but I have heard of plenty of dogs who have been told off for growling and stop the warning - these same dogs then can go on to bite "for no reason" There is pretty much always a reason but if we stop the dog from growling we are cutting off one of its communication methods to tell us it is unhappy.


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

sorry to here about your problems hope it gets resolved , have you informed the person you purchased merlin from as they may breed another litter ?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Happy to hear that Merlin is going to find the help/home he needs. 

So am I the only one who tries to have a conversation with my dogs when they growl or bark or whine or make any kind of vocalizations? I'm sure it works as a distraction but it seems to snap them out of whatever they were fixated on that got them agitated. Plus nothing is as adorable as the tilted head they do when they think I've lost my mind. Perhaps what it does is reduce my tension thereby not fueling their agitation. 

Interesting also as Beemer started to growl and resource guard around this age. I think part of it was the environment at the old daycare didn't let him rest as much as he needed during the day as it was an open setting so he never got the den environment so he was on guard (he has always needed sleep when he needed it or was quite cranky). The new daycare puts them in small cubbies (big enough for both of them to lie down comfortably) that definitely have a den feel to it. It's taken some time since we've been at this new place but his moods are better and I notice when he's asleep at home he's completely crashed rather than keeping half an eye open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Thankyou everyone for your kind words and understanding 

We have met with the new behaviourist again today and he us helping us to help Merlin with his problems. 
He doesn't agree with the way the behaviourist at our vets wants us to deal with Merlin.
She has told us to make him more confident by ignoring him and let him go off into another room all by himself and just let him sulk. We has a family never liked this idea as Merlin is so nervous and sensitive that this treatment of him actually made him worse and become more withdrawn. But I trusted her and tried really hard to do as she said. 

So now we are talking to him more, encouraging him to be near us and generally being part of the family as he should be. The thing is with Merlin you've got to know him to see what kind of dog he is regarding his temperament and the fact that he is very loving but also likes his own space especially when he's tired and a little grumpy. 

The last few points have hit upon some ways their dogs act when growling and when their dogs are tired, which is understandable as this is the only way our dogs can communicate with us and we have to learn to see these signs in our own dogs.

We are also working on trying to get him use to his slicker brush as every time we take it out the drawer he trembles and won't let us near him with it, I know this will take time but at least now we have something positive to work on. There is also a few games we are trying to keep his mind occupied and he loves a ball and will play all day as long as we are there throwing it for him.

Last week I was in a bit of a state after hearing what the vet said about him possibly having the cocker rage, and that the only option was to have him put to sleep.
I read so much on the net that I became very fearful of him and didn't know which way to turn, I even locked him away in another room and wouldn't let him out. So you can imagine that this made him worse and I didn't know what to do.

There has been a few things happening in our household this past few months and I now know this has affected Merlin and I can understand most of his behaviour. Also Bess had a couple of months where she didn't go to sleep until 3 or 4 in the morning and up again at 6am so this again affected him as he wasn't getting much sleep.

I have spoken to a few people in the last few days on our walks and they have told me that their dogs can sometimes show aggression and a couple have said that their dogs are worse than Merlin and maybe I'm reading too much into his behaviour and need to be calmer with him.

We are also quite sure that his aggression towards Bess was because he was in pain and discomfort from his anal glands being bad and since they have been sorted he has been fine with her and is actually playing with her a lot lot more, doing the jaw wrestling and running round the sofa chasing each other. It has been a joy to watch !!!!

So now we are confident working with our new behaviourist that we can tackle Merlin's problems and help him to be a more confident dog, I know this will not happen overnight but we owe it to him to help him as much as we can.

And I can now talk to him like a human as I did before the vet said I couldn't and we can all go back to fussing him and letting him sit on the sofa and generally be part of the family as we wanted him to.

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

A few pics


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Amazing photos! *I cannot help but be absolutely over the moon for you all, especially Merlin.* 

Vets are amazing, clever people and spend years learning their trade as an animal medic. Vets are not behaviourists, psychologists, trainers or nutritionists and these tend to be the areas they are more weak at - unless they have a special interest and have taken continuing professional development courses on these kind of aspects.

Delighted you've found some one who can really help and you can now see the light. Phew!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Sounds like you are definitely on the right track now. Hope all continues to go well.
Loving the pictures. Really shows what a loving little boy he can be.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Amazing photos! *I cannot help but be absolutely over the moon for you all, especially Merlin.*
> 
> Vets are amazing, clever people and spend years learning their trade as an animal medic. Vets are not behaviourists, psychologists, trainers or nutritionists and these tend to be the areas they are more weak at - unless they have a special interest and have taken continuing professional development courses on these kind of aspects.
> 
> Delighted you've found some one who can really help and you can now see the light. Phew!


I totally agree with you regarding the vets but the one we saw was a behaviourist. I have nothing against them though and will keep going for any concerns we have regarding our dogs health. It is also up to me to make sure my dogs get regular check ups with our vet and this I will definitely do in the future. I am learning that sometimes it is difficult to tell if your dog needs treatment because in most cases they can't actually tell you only by way of being aggressive. So I have also learnt a valuable lesson.

I feel a lot more calm now and able to work with the behaviourist to make Merlin work through his fears and nervousness.


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

It all sounds very positive for merlin and I am glad to hear that things are going well for you. My Oscar can be a bit snappy and growls quite a lot. We have learnt to give him space in the evening when he is tired and not to try and take items off him when he pinches them but to swap them for a treat (which he gives up easily). He is getting better as we are more aware of the signs when he is not happy so we don't let the situation escalate. If he does something wrong he knows and then becomes very soft and just wants to give us kisses. I was worried for a while thinking he was aggressive but I now realise that growling is his only way of telling us that he is unhappy. He has never shown any aggression to other dogs, in fact he is really submissive and often lies down when he meets other dogs. We are working on his resource guarding and he is getting better.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Minnie said:


> I totally agree with you regarding the vets but the one we saw was a behaviourist. I have nothing against them though and will keep going for any concerns we have regarding our dogs health. It is also up to me to make sure my dogs get regular check ups with our vet and this I will definitely do in the future. I am learning that sometimes it is difficult to tell if your dog needs treatment because in most cases they can't actually tell you only by way of being aggressive. So I have also learnt a valuable lesson.
> 
> I feel a lot more calm now and able to work with the behaviourist to make Merlin work through his fears and nervousness.


Lola is the loveliest doggy, but at 2100-2130 every night, she takes herself off upstairs. It's her time to chill and at first we were offended that our Lola wanted her own space but I quickly learned she wanted and needed it. If we go to her when she has taken herself to bed, she is more than happy to be petted and loves a belly rub, but if she thinks we are going to move her she will do a low growl (I wouldn't move her without warning her because I like keeping her informed, but a few times I have pulled her bed out of the way to get in to a cupboard and she has let me know she didn't like it, by giving me a low grumble/growl - I usually just tell her it's okay, not to be silly and give her a rub and tell her I love her). Honestly I don't believe it's aggression, she is just happy in her own company and in her own space and she doesn't want disturbed.nshes saying, mum it's not okay for you to disturb my peace . She just needs warning, she needs us to communicate what it is we need from her and she is more than happy to oblige. On the other hand, if I call her from downstairs for toilet time before bed, she comes down straight away, happily does her business, takes her treat and goes back to bed. At our bed time, we go and give her a hug and a kiss and she gives us a satisfied sigh. That is her routine, she enjoys that routine and she gets tetchy if we try to change it


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Lola is the loveliest doggy, but at 2100-2130 every night, she takes herself off upstairs. It's her time to chill and at first we were offended that our Lola wanted her own space but I quickly learned she wanted and needed it. If we go to her when she has taken herself to bed, she is more than happy to be petted and loves a belly rub, but if she thinks we are going to move her she will do a low growl (I wouldn't move her without warning her because I like keeping her informed, but a few times I have pulled her bed out of the way to get in to a cupboard and she has let me know she didn't like it, by giving me a low grumble/growl - I usually just tell her it's okay, not to be silly and give her a rub and tell her I love her). Honestly I don't believe it's aggression, she is just happy in her own company and in her own space and she doesn't want disturbed.nshes saying, mum it's not okay for you to disturb my peace . She just needs warning, she needs us to communicate what it is we need from her and she is more than happy to oblige. On the other hand, if I call her from downstairs for toilet time before bed, she comes down straight away, happily does her business, takes her treat and goes back to bed. At our bed time, we go and give her a hug and a kiss and she gives us a satisfied sigh. That is her routine, she enjoys that routine and she gets tetchy if we try to change it


Our dogs have their own quirks and ways and sometimes we misread these, especially me. !!! If Merlin growls at us I just took it as aggression and was instantly worried that he could harm us. I understand now that this is his way of telling us to leave him be or another way of warning us that something was wrong. I feel guilty that I didn't know he was in discomfort and in future I will get him checked out if he shows signs of bad behaviour. 
We have also learnt to leave him alone if he's tired and he'll come to us when he's ready.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Excellent news. Excellent... He is such a beautiful boy 

2nd, very good point about the growling being their way to communicate. Point taken!

Minnie, remember: repetition, hours, right training and you will succeed. 

Delighted you are seeing the light.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So very very pleased for you that you are getting the correct help and feel so much better about everything, i'm sure you have been given advice re the brush, I'm just wondering if it would be a good idea to get another one in a different colour, have a few days just holding it (ie getting it out of a drawer) and treating him and putting it away again, then let him sniff it treat and away, then touch him with the back of it treat put away - you get the idea. When he does need to be brushed use the old one so that he only has positive experiences with the new one - of course eventually he will need to be brushed with the new one but maybe by being introduced to it really gently he may never react as badly towards it as he does the old one. May even be worth having him cut really short before you work on it. Sounds like it will be fine (and probably even for the best) keeping Bess there now, (but if you decided not........)


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you for the update! I'm so glad things are heading in the right direction for you. Merlin is a lucky boy to have you 

Also can't believe how much Bess looks like Tilly! Xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Excellent news! I like the sound of your new training ideas and am so glad it all fits in with your general ethos - you all must have felt so confused doing things that you didn't want to do but thinking it was for the best! Best of luck xx


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Delighted to read that you are now having positive moments! I think you should be commended for sticking with it and getting a new behaviouralist and really working hard with Merlin. It's so important to understand what a dogs trying to say, and now you are no longer scared of him, you can be his calm assertive leader! Keep building on your positive things, like rewarding him for his good behaviour by playing ball if that's what he loves! 

I'm always amazed by peoples good will on here, I'm pleased you decided to stick it out with your little man, but also helps to know that he had a safe place if you couldn't do it alone, so thanks wellerfeller! Sometimes we overthink things and it helps to have back up on here to help see things in a new light! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww what amazing news! It sounds like you have found someone that is finally giving you a positive outlook and hopefully with time Merlin will overcome his issues and you can build up your confidence around him. This news is brilliant and I wish you and you family all the best and will be looking out for regular updates on his progress. Wonderful pictures by the way, they show why you have been so determined to get to the route of the problem. good luck xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

DB1 said:


> So very very pleased for you that you are getting the correct help and feel so much better about everything, i'm sure you have been given advice re the brush, I'm just wondering if it would be a good idea to get another one in a different colour, have a few days just holding it (ie getting it out of a drawer) and treating him and putting it away again, then let him sniff it treat and away, then touch him with the back of it treat put away - you get the idea. When he does need to be brushed use the old one so that he only has positive experiences with the new one - of course eventually he will need to be brushed with the new one but maybe by being introduced to it really gently he may never react as badly towards it as he does the old one. May even be worth having him cut really short before you work on it. Sounds like it will be fine (and probably even for the best) keeping Bess there now, (but if you decided not........)


This is a good idea regarding the brush and I shall be going to the store to buy a new one as soon as, the thing is with Merlin is that he's so smart and always seems to know what I'm doing. So this might just out smart him.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent news 

Molly has varying degree's of ratbagness in her behaviour but ignored and not part of the family would definitely make her behaviour worse rather than better. At the back of all of her misbehaviour is a small insecure dog who needs to know I love her whatever.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Hollysefton said:


> Delighted to read that you are now having positive moments! I think you should be commended for sticking with it and getting a new behaviouralist and really working hard with Merlin. It's so important to understand what a dogs trying to say, and now you are no longer scared of him, you can be his calm assertive leader! Keep building on your positive things, like rewarding him for his good behaviour by playing ball if that's what he loves!
> 
> I'm always amazed by peoples good will on here, I'm pleased you decided to stick it out with your little man, but also helps to know that he had a safe place if you couldn't do it alone, so thanks wellerfeller! Sometimes we overthink things and it helps to have back up on here to help see things in a new light!
> 
> ...


Yes I would also like to thank wellerfeller as she stepped up straight away and gave me another lifeline for Merlin which I'm so grateful for.

It is nice to know there are so many friends on ILMC who understand my situation and are always ready with kind words and support.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper never liked the slicker, he was very bitey when I used it. We now just use a metal comb. It's time consuming but he is quite happy to let me do it now but even still he tends to growl a little when he gets bored. I just ignore him as the growl is just a 'mum, I don't like this' growl. Don't think he will ever like it though. It's just as you were saying, it's recognising the different types of growl and understanding they aren't all nasty growls x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> Excellent news
> 
> Molly has varying degree's of ratbagness in her behaviour but ignored and not part of the family would definitely make her behaviour worse rather than better. At the back of all of her misbehaviour is a small insecure dog who needs to know I love her whatever.


Couldn't agree more 

I tried to tell the vet that Merlin didn't respond to being stern with or ignored but she just shook her head at me and told me if I didn't take this approach Merlin would most definitely have to be put to sleep in the coming months. 
This treatment of him made him worse and we all felt uncomfortable resulting in him being more withdrawn and insecure.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank goodness you followed your instincts and realised that the vets advise wasn't right for Merlin. They need lots of love and and you must have felt terrible taking this approach. I really feel for you all xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sounds like everything is moving in the right direction. My two hate the slicker brush but for a long time I had to entice them with food. Beemer I could brush a few times and then give him a treat. Lexi requires constant feeding otherwise she takes off. They are better about the slicker as I only use it for their ears and tail. The rest I use a metal comb. Though my real solution is I keep their coats short. 

On a side note, I'm struck by you being the second person in a short time being told by a vet to euthanize a young dog because of aggression. I wonder if it's like doctors and pharmaceutical reps out here. Maybe some behaviorist or training program is holding educational seminars or sending out info on aggression and cocker rage. It's just so coincidental. Also remember we have dogs that aren't just cockers. There is poodle in them too. And if it were that dominant of a gene cocker spaniels and any mixes would be thought of as real dangerous dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

That's great news!! So pleased for you and Merlin. I'm sorry but I instantly lose all respect for any vet that mentions blinking 'cocker rage' with little more than a description of behaviour!!! It gives me cocker rage!
Please keep us updated with how it's going. He may take two steps forwards and one backwards but if you have the calm confidence to guide him, along with the help of your behaviourist Merlin can only gain in confidence.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

That's great news!! So pleased for you and Merlin. I'm sorry but I instantly lose all respect for any vet that mentions blinking 'cocker rage' with little more than a description of behaviour!!! It gives me cocker rage!
Please keep us updated with how it's going. He may take two steps forwards and one backwards but if you have the calm confidence to guide him, along with the help of your behaviourist Merlin can only gain in confidence.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so happy for you!!! You know Jake is very sensitive and can be really Moody. There are times he wants to be with us and times he hides behind the sofa. He gets along with most dogs but some I have to hold him back. He also goes after Ozzy at times. I think if we are working from a place of love and wet find the right approach, amazing things can happen! Xoxo


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

This has been a really uplifting post! I'm quite new to this community and I can't tell you how amazing I thought it was to read all the very real offers of practical help and emotional support. It was so lovely when the tone of the posts changed about half way through the thread and everything felt more positive. I've been gripped for the past 10 minutes reading through this, esp as I read the thread on the last pup with temper issues and was dreading the same outcome 
What a lovely community and I'm so pleased Merlin is getting the help he needs


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I have just read this entire thread with interest and tears. So very happy you are such a diligent owner that has loved her poo enough to follow your own instincts to a positive outcome. Good for you!! I also am always in awe at the compassion others owners show to help resolve issues with such interest and sincerity. There are wonderful people here that take time out of busy lives to reach out to help. So happy you are being so pro active for Merlin, he is adorable.


----------

